# Ocala Rainbow Gathering 2019



## NamesMiklo

Anyone making the trip for Ocala?


----------



## Deleted member 125

is it really that time of the year again?


----------



## NamesMiklo

SlankyLanky said:


> is it really that time of the year again?


Yes sir. Getting close.


----------



## Mayan

Where well it be this year?


----------



## Mayan

NamesMiklo said:


> Anyone making the trip for Ocala?


I want to.


----------



## Deleted member 20683

when exactly does this go down? is it as painfully hippie-ish as I’m picturing or a pretty decent cross-section of nomadic bohemias?


----------



## Mayan

Facebook was much more helpful. 
For anyone else trying to find out about it


----------



## roughdraft

Mayan said:


> Facebook was much more helpful.
> For anyone else trying to find out about it



would you be so kind as to bring that information to our much more user-respecting forum?


----------



## Matt Derrick

i've been to ocala twice, but it was many many years ago. it's usually in feburary. just go to the city of ocala and you'll find a ride out to the location, it was always really nice out there this time of year.


----------



## Nannyleigh

NamesMiklo said:


> Anyone making the trip for Ocala?


Looking for date and location as well for 2019 ocala gathering


----------



## Chandler55

NamesMiklo said:


> Anyone making the trip for Ocala?


I am I just moved here to silversprings and I am really interested in going I have heard about y’all for years and respect tje Message you send to the work wood realy like to no the info so I can go like the were it will be at in Ocala when it starts


----------



## croc

@SlankyLanky so are we on for Ocala or??


----------



## Deleted member 125

@croc oh yea of course I'm looking forward to letting the man speak.


----------



## Chandler55

Do y’all have the location for Ocala gathering


----------



## BusGypsy

I'm curious as well.


----------



## Xongile

yes, but I don't have permission to share it yet. At pre-camp now


----------



## Deleted member 125

I hope the shit trench is being dug close to the kitchen this year. Last time I went I didn't get enough fecal matter in my lentils and to be honest I was disappointed.


----------



## Deleted member 24376

Winn dixie at state road 40 and 314a. Look for members for info to precamp.
Precamp is south on 314a.


----------



## Deleted member 24376

You can check with the forest station when the camping permit gets pulled. Early next month.


----------



## BlueJay78

Hi Family, We've been down to Ocala National Forest 3 times trying to find pre-camp with no success. We planned on bringing food and supplies as well as a generator. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Lovin you all "BlueJay"


----------



## Deleted member 24376

Bluejay78,

South on 314a to 47th loop, go west, you'll see them...


----------



## Countrytime Sky

Welcome Home


----------



## BlueJay78

snotty said:


> Bluejay78,
> 
> South on 314a to 47th loop, go west, you'll see them...


Thanx. See you soon. We'll be stoppingby tomorrow morning and be there for the day and back on the 8th.


----------



## DruidTemplarJedi

Still waiting for info to see if im gonna make it down.. What are the dates for the actual gathering? Location? Lifeline number?


----------



## Rosy Rose

NamesMiklo said:


> Anyone making the trip for Ocala?





BlueJay78 said:


> Hi Family, We've been down to Ocala National Forest 3 times trying to find pre-camp with no success. We planned on bringing food and supplies as well as a generator. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Lovin you all "BlueJay"





NamesMiklo said:


> Anyone making the trip for Ocala?


Coming up from the Keys, looking for a ride share... see everyone there!


----------



## Keno Star

7706626112 lightline


----------



## BlueJay78

Welcome Home Front Gate 2019
Near 50699-49001 Nfs 544, Astor, FL 32102
https://maps.app.goo.gl/BGLSQ


----------



## Deleted member 24530

Coming from Nor-Cal! Via 101, to 10? Idk? Maybe 40, maybe 80.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Roger dodger copy that 101 to 10 this a big 10-4 this is muskrat btw can't wait to see so e family.


----------



## BlueJay78

50699-49001 Nfs 544, Astor, FL 32102
https://maps.app.goo.gl/2F32w


----------



## BlueJay78

UsernameTaken said:


> Hey, you still on your way. I am at the Winn Dixie on e fl 40 and would be happy for a ride.



I'll be thru that way on the 14th, if you're there I'll pick you up


----------



## BlueJay78

Does anyone know the location of pre-camp or seed camp for Apalachicola National Forest Gathering and the date


----------



## BlueJay78

Dawgdude said:


> Its already goin on


Well duhhh.
But we're still trying to find out if it's going to be in the same place as last year


----------



## Hippie95

Any one looking for a travel buddie to with to ocala


----------



## zenchop

Hippie95 said:


> Any one looking for a travel buddie to with to ocala


Where you at?


----------



## Hippie95

zenchop said:


> Where you at?


Cali


----------

